# Метастазы в позвоночник



## Katya_D (5 Апр 2011)

Здравстуйте, подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли в нашем случае оперативное вмешательство или другое лечение для восстановления позвонка чтобы человек имел возможность хотя бы сидеть?
Больной 73 года.

 31.12.2011 КТ органов грудной клетки, брюшной полости, малого таза. Заключение: Деструктивный опухолевый процесс позвонка Th11 с патологическим переломом его тела и компрессией дурального мешка внекостным компонентом в канале позвоночника. Мтс в лёгких. Дилятация мочевого пузыря (нейрогенный мочевой пузырь). Диффузный остеопороз. Диффузные изменения паренхимы поджелудочной железы. Кисты почек. Грыжа пищеводного отверстия диафрагмы.

Первичный очаг - фоликулярный рак щитовидной железы, в 2005 году была удалена правая доля и часть левой доли щитовидной железы.

снимок позвоночника:


----------



## Ole (5 Апр 2011)

Сорри я не врач,
но моему отцу, в свое время , метостаз в позвоночнике убрали лучевой терапией.
Я не знаю насколько рак щитовидки радиочуствителен, вы может попробуйте с
радиологами в онкологии это обусудить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Апр 2011)

Поговорите с нейрохирургами о вертебропластики. Проконсультируйтесь с лечащим врачом по поводу назначения миакальцика.


----------



## Katya_D (6 Апр 2011)

местные нейрохирурги (Краснодар) почти в один голос заявляют о невозможности операции ввиду того что метастазы в лёгких и возраст 73 года. Является ли это противопоказанием?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Апр 2011)

Katya_D написал(а):


> невозможности операции



вертебропластика это не совсем операция.
http://www.spina.net.ua/vertebroplasty2.php


----------



## Katya_D (6 Апр 2011)

а не повлечёт ли вертебопластика (в нашем случае) усиление сдавливания спинного мозга?
появиться ли возможность сесть? сейчас у больной парализованы ноги.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Апр 2011)

именно по этому я и рекомендовал вам поговорить с тем, кто выполняет подобные манипуляции.


----------



## Katya_D (6 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> именно по этому я и рекомендовал вам поговорить с тем, кто выполняет подобные манипуляции.


  спасибо, будем советоваться.


----------



## Katya_D (6 Апр 2011)

а может быть есть возможность применить лучевую терапию для воздействия на сам метастаз? берут ли пожилых на такие процедуры?
От местных врачей слышу только: "уже ничем не помочь, наберитесь терпения, дальше будет только хуже". Хотя врачи в другом городе знают чем помочь, значит такая возможность имеется. Ситуация кажется тупиковой - вроде помочь ещё можно, но мы получили отказ.


----------

